# How Many Times Have You Been Fired?



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

So I got fired last fall after being at a place with heavy phone and team work after 2 weeks. 
I just got a new job involving moderate phone/team work that I'm sure to get fired.

How many jobs have you been fired from due to your social anxiety interfering?
Thanks!


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

One i was there for two years but i keeped forgetting to sign in so they would mark me as a day off but all i had to do is go to the receptionist and tell them i forgot to sign and would of been all good but anxiety and a ***** and after i got fired i went in to a deep depression witch then made me drop out of night school to get my high school cert and now my job i have been here 5 years in November


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cut, fired, emasculated.... it is all part of life. The most successful people have usually been told they aren't good enough more times than they ever wanted.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Four times. Two were attendance issues. Two were definitely social anxiety. I don't even feel like getting another job and going through it again.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My boss told me that he thought I should quit, because I was too slow. I did. It was a dish washing job. Idk if that counts.

Oh and I was fired from volunteer work for the redcross cause I wasn't outgoing enough.


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

I got fired twice. Once because of anxiety and second because I wasn't good enough.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been flat out fired twice and I've walked out and never returned to two jobs, so that's like a stalemate between being fired and quitting.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I had been working at Wendy's for about 3 months. I didn't really fit in and I didn't talk to anyone. They had me on the schedule for 2 hours a week...My mother was in failing health and it was a stressful moment in my life. One day my father picked me up from work because there was a family emergency involving my mother. She died about a month later. I asked for the week off after her death and my manager agreed to give me the time off. The Monday after the funeral, I called and requested to be put back on the schedule. They said OK and I waited for a call. A couple days later, I went to the restaurant and asked if I had been put back on schedule. The manager (someone I had never seen before) told me that I wasn't on the schedule. They could have at least had the courage to tell me what they were doing. I felt like they wanted me gone the minute I started working there. I received a call about a week after that from an employer that I had applied to weeks before I had applied to work at Wendy's... It's been almost a year and I am still on the job I took after I left Wendy's. In a way, I'm glad it worked out that way because my current manager seems to be a little more compassionate. People can be cruel, especially if they don't know why you're different. They just don't care. Fortunately, there's almost always a few people who will care.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fired twice walked away from another. All due to anxiety issues.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Fired once. I was already looking for another job because I hated working there but it still sucked to get fired. The owner was kind enough to give me a reference saying I was laid off though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been employed since 13, I had a period of 4 years where I was not employed in that time, I am now 40.

I have never been fired. Never.

This is something of pride with me, I work my behind off. I have never given anyone a reason to fire me. It is quite crazy actually..


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

None  I self fired myself from many jobs.

Still, I can't hold a job other than a self employed photographer. Don't have many clients though cause of SA.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> None  I self fired myself from many jobs.
> 
> Still, I can't hold a job other than a self employed photographer. Don't have many clients though cause of SA.


Do you get many leads for work online? I would think that the internet would be a nearly perfect medium for finding new clients. I've thought about going into business but I've never had enough money and I thought that I needed to know more people to really make it work.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

never.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ilaw1 said:


> Do you get many leads for work online? I would think that the internet would be a nearly perfect medium for finding new clients. I've thought about going into business but I've never had enough money and I thought that I needed to know more people to really make it work.


Yeah internet is the perfect medium for getting new clients, for us sa poeple. Talking to them and setting all the details is way more easier online than face to face.

As for me, I got all my clients in real life, either the guests invited to the event I was shooting, that saw my photos and wanted me to shoot at thir event too, either by girls that saw me with the camera and wanted a photoshoot (witch I all turned down cause the girls were too hot and were provoking me unbearable anxiety), or at college.

What kind of business were you thinking of going into ?


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Yeah internet is the perfect medium for getting new clients, for us sa poeple. Talking to them and setting all the details is way more easier online than face to face.
> 
> As for me, I got all my clients in real life, either the guests invited to the event I was shooting, that saw my photos and wanted me to shoot at thir event too, either by girls that saw me with the camera and wanted a photoshoot (witch I all turned down cause the girls were too hot and were provoking me unbearable anxiety), or at college.
> 
> What kind of business were you thinking of going into ?


 video production...! It's very similar to photography but it would require more initial investment than I can afford plus I don't live in a big city so there's not really enough business here to make it work. Can't afford to move 50 miles down the road either. It's still something I entertain from time to time. I'm trying to get into the electrical field. If I end up doing contract work, I just might try to tack on videography as a side job. I think that doing creative work on your own can help build confidence. I think that's my biggest issue with having SA. Losing opportunities due to being overly introverted can be draining.


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

I was supposed to work in a hotel as a chambermaid for almost 3 months, it was a contract not easy to finish just like that, so they couldn't fire me. However, they never seemed to be satisfied,(neither was I)... Apparently, I was too slow for them... Too lost in my own world... playing with the bed sheets... making sure, the paper and pencil are put exactly in the place where they looked well... not even a millimeter away. I was aware of that so I tried to work faster, but for some reason, they were never satisfied, I would forget things and so on... I think I was not made for manual work. I am sure that should the situation have been different, should they have been able to fire me at any moment, they wouldn't have hesitated to do so. The question is rather who would put an end to that suffering first: me or them?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

4 or 5 i think. I wasn't social enough with my co-workers. I don't blame them i guess, who would want to work with a girl who just nods, says "okay" and never participates in conversations? Yeah...no one...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ilaw1 said:


> video production...! It's very similar to photography but it would require more initial investment than I can afford plus I don't live in a big city so there's not really enough business here to make it work. Can't afford to move 50 miles down the road either. It's still something I entertain from time to time. I'm trying to get into the electrical field. If I end up doing contract work, I just might try to tack on videography as a side job. I think that doing creative work on your own can help build confidence. I think that's my biggest issue with having SA. Losing opportunities due to being overly introverted can be draining.


Video....nice . Do you do the filming too or only the post-production/editing ? yeah, creative work can help you build confidence, it did for me at least, knowing I'm good at something. You can work something else until you save some money for a video camera and rent, if are going to move to a bigger city for clients.

At my side, my parents helped me a lot with money for the first dslr, lens, then the flash.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

dozens of times. I've worked over 40 jobs. I actually counted them all up one time


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Once. I overslept a mandatory employee meeting at Papa John's Pizza. I'd been on perfectly fine terms there for 9 months, but mandatory was mandatory with this new manager. Me and one other got the can!


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Video....nice . Do you do the filming too or only the post-production/editing ? yeah, creative work can help you build confidence, it did for me at least, knowing I'm good at something. You can work something else until you save some money for a video camera and rent, if are going to move to a bigger city for clients.
> 
> At my side, my parents helped me a lot with money for the first dslr, lens, then the flash.


Both, I actually majored in media production in college. I wasn't quite as introverted. I graduated in 2009, the economy went dead and I struggled. I became more and more withdrawn. Now I'm trying to break free and I'm doing something different. I've been afraid of having to deal with the general public and that's why I haven't really pushed to start my business. Right now I'm just focusing on making enough to take care of myself. If I started that business it would mean spending a lot of time and money on something that may or may not work out. Plus it would cost me a lot more than I'd make at first and I'm afraid to take that leap.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

0 only because I've only had 1 job, I've been there for a year, and it's been pretty terrible.. so I'm going to quit soon and look for something new :|


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Just one time. I didn't actually get fired per se, I was more taken into the managers office and told to quit. I was really deep into my depression at that time, and I had been not working at work, I'd keep walking into the back and staying there for hours even when I was needed.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

jesse93 said:


> 0 only because I've only had 1 job, I've been there for a year, and it's been pretty terrible.. so I'm going to quit soon and look for something new :|


What's made it so terrible? If it's related to SA, it's likely that you will experience the same thing on another job. I think people tend to socialize more on crappy jobs. It makes it easier for them to do the work. When you have SA, you may not be as social and the work will get to you more. I think that's why a lot of of get fired or quit jobs. I know Iv'e quit a lot of jobs because I just didn't feel like I really fit in well.


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

none but almost got fired twice for not engaging with the customers. now they can't fire me easily because im part of a "union" but i hate this partime job, too much stress etc. $10 per hour but i only make an average of $6.75 cents after paying all the taxes and union dues and also close to finishing college so i don't care about getting fired anymore. like 1/3 of my pay check is useless and does not benefit me.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ilaw1 said:


> What's made it so terrible? If it's related to SA, it's likely that you will experience the same thing on another job. I think people tend to socialize more on crappy jobs. It makes it easier for them to do the work. When you have SA, you may not be as social and the work will get to you more. I think that's why a lot of of get fired or quit jobs. I know Iv'e quit a lot of jobs because I just didn't feel like I really fit in well.


I'd say it's a mix of my SA and also I just don't feel good for the job, I work with kids at an elementary school. I am not strict enough so kids will do things and when I try to get them to stop, it's like i'm not even there. I've had other coworkers have to step in for me multiple times and tell kids to listen to me, It's embarrassing.
Don't get me wrong the kids are great and fun to be around, but it's a job I never thought I would be doing, and the only reason I have it is because my sister is a teacher at the school I work for. I've had a coworker come up to me and tell me all of my other coworkers including her think I hate my job. Which I don't necessarily "hate" it, I actually enjoyed working with most of the kids, but I just suck at it. I think I was more of a "friend" than a role model or a leader to these kids.

Most of my coworkers were nice to me, so that's a plus, but some of them would avoid me like the plague because I was awkward to be around. The amount of quiet remarks would make me feel like sh*t. Terrible might of been an exaggeration, but I just don't think it is a good job choice for someone me with SA, I know there are teachers on this site who teach fine with SA, but for someone like me, it's not a very good fit.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> Oh and I was fired from volunteer work for the redcross cause I wasn't outgoing enough.


I didn't think you can get fired from a volunteer job :surprise:


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

jesse93 said:


> I'd say it's a mix of my SA and also I just don't feel good for the job, I work with kids at an elementary school. I am not strict enough so kids will do things and when I try to get them to stop, it's like i'm not even there. I've had other coworkers have to step in for me multiple times and tell kids to listen to me, It's embarrassing.
> Don't get me wrong the kids are great and fun to be around, but it's a job I never thought I would be doing, and the only reason I have it is because my sister is a teacher at the school I work for. I've had a coworker come up to me and tell me all of my other coworkers including her think I hate my job. Which I don't necessarily "hate" it, I actually enjoyed working with most of the kids, but I just suck at it. I think I was more of a "friend" than a role model or a leader to these kids.
> 
> Most of my coworkers were nice to me, so that's a plus, but some of them would avoid me like the plague because I was awkward to be around. The amount of quiet remarks would make me feel like sh*t. Terrible might of been an exaggeration, but I just don't think it is a good job choice for someone me with SA, I know there are teachers on this site who teach fine with SA, but for someone like me, it's not a very good fit.


Well as far as the kids go, perhaps working with even younger kids might be better? Perhaps daycare kids would be a little more respectful of you? I don't know what to say about the co-workers. Does your sister have anything to say when they talk about you?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ilaw1 said:


> Well as far as the kids go, perhaps working with even younger kids might be better? Perhaps daycare kids would be a little more respectful of you? I don't know what to say about the co-workers. Does your sister have anything to say when they talk about you?


I mean it could be possible, thing is kids aren't really my specialty in general.. so I mostly want to get away from this type of work all around. my sister is a teacher and I work for a before/after school program so it's a whole different department pretty much, even though my sister worked where i'm working now when she was younger, and she's friends with some of my coworkers, but I haven't told her about it.. because it's embarrassing if I have to go to my sister to stick up for me. My boss isn't a fan of doing anything about gossip related stuff either, there is plenty of sh*t talking at my work.. People have tried telling my boss, but she doesn't do anything about it. I mean sure she'll send out an email every now and then to "remind us" about gossip, but that's about as far as that goes. Had a coworker who said she would go home and cry because other coworkers were that mean to her, made me feel bad.

Anyway, I just think it's better if I try to find a field more suited for me, even though I don't think one exists.. since I have SA and all, but I'm sure there is something out there that would be easier for me to handle. Or even go to college for now maybe, even though I have no clue what I wanna do with my future, but I guess we'll just have to see :|


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

jesse93 said:


> My boss isn't a fan of doing anything about gossip related stuff either, there is plenty of sh*t talking at my work.. People have tried telling my boss, but she doesn't do anything about it. I mean sure she'll send out an email every now and then to "remind us" about gossip, but that's about as far as that goes. Had a coworker who said she would go home and cry because other coworkers were that mean to her, made me feel bad.
> 
> Anyway, I just think it's better if I try to find a field more suited for me, even though I don't think one exists.. since I have SA and all, but I'm sure there is something out there that would be easier for me to handle. Or even go to college for now maybe, even though I have no clue what I wanna do with my future, but I guess we'll just have to see :|


Sounds more like being in high school...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Out of two full jobs I've had, I was fired from one essentially for being incompetent (and not for lack of trying). The other one had more margin for stupidity so I got to stay.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ilaw1 said:


> Sounds more like being in high school...


Lol that's very much how it is. I thought majority of work places were like that though?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Surprisingly, never. But then again I didn't work in the service industry. Otherwise I would've raged at a whiny customer and gotten in trouble.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Good question*

I always choose between a count (as specified here), or sum duration (n/a), sum income, gaps (n/a) and I keep a spreadsheet for everything, so I show:
interviews (266) and jobs done count (31) which means fired that many times. from 1998 to 2013

Can you accept that as fixed, eternal retirement? Every day since ~ 2004 reeks of being eliminated / rejected. I'm in a mode of not wanted. 
Feeling a veteran of punishment / torture / jailed - just a few scraps to eat (rations) like a rat. I've cast away my bottled fury wanted to attack with revenge. Effort gets me nowhere. Extremely difficult to settle down, not rattling the chains of prevention actuated on a skilled & experienced person. 
Society damages itself by biting the hand that feeds.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

never got fired..

but once had a mutual agreement with the employer that i should leave.. 

It was for a reason so I suppose that's like being fired..


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nevarevereverever! :yay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

never.


----------



## razz (Jul 8, 2015)

A lot, maybe 4 or 5 times, I lost count actually. I used to tell myself that the job didn't fit me well, while actually it was the stress from sarcastic remarks from co-workers and negative feedback on my performance. Any normal person would laugh about it or do something with critique but me no way, I would retreat in my own shell become quiet, non-attentive and avoid any responsibility. Basically self sabotage, and lets not forget the self loathing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.00 times


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

twitchy666 said:


> I always choose between a count (as specified here), or sum duration (n/a), sum income, gaps (n/a) and I keep a spreadsheet for everything, so I show:
> interviews (266) and jobs done count (31) which means fired that many times. from 1998 to 2013
> 
> Can you accept that as fixed, eternal retirement? Every day since ~ 2004 reeks of being eliminated / rejected. I'm in a mode of not wanted.
> ...


Daaaaaaang
266 interviews?
And I thought I was bad at 50+ with only one real offer.

Apparently there was a woman who committed suicide after 100 interviews with no offer a year or so ago.


----------



## violetshrinking (Jul 5, 2015)

I have never been fired but I have fired plenty of workplaces after I became too overwhelmed. I never walked off the job without giving my two weeks notice, but I leave jobs when it tweaks my anxiety to unreasonable levels. I've been told I must have some great luxury to be able to do that, but I don't. I skate on whatever savings I have then find another job before my finances run completely dry. Then the cycle repeats. It's a raw way to live, honestly. But then, I'm not aiming very high with my odd jobs I do take on. Not enough confidence to get into the field I'm passionate about so I languish in a bunch of burnout temp spots that would go nowhere anyways.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Never because I always quit before getting fired.

I quit a job today. If I didn't quit I would've been fired eventually though. I just sped up the process and made it under my terms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never. I'm always the hardest worker. I'll do anything to prevent it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've come close many times, but it hasn't happened yet. The last time was just a few weeks ago when I caused $13,000 worth of damage to a customer's product. I was able to convince my manager with the help of a union arbitrator, that the pallets were stacked improperly and in violation of the company's own safety regulations and would have fallen regardless of my actions. Therefore I was not at fault.

My boss was just happy that OSHA didn't come out to investigate. That was probably all he was really worried about.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

tonyhd71 said:


> Never because I always quit before getting fired.
> 
> I quit a job today. If I didn't quit I would've been fired eventually though. I just sped up the process and made it under my terms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why don't you just let them fire you and claim unemployment?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I believe you need to work for 4 months before getting unemployment.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

2 times


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

When I worked at New York Fries i got fired after 1 day on the job, the manager said I wasn’t a “people person” guess since I didn’t say a word to him most of the day. I find a lot of people who work ****ty jobs like this are the most miserable and bored so they take it out on others, however they can to receive a bit of a power trip.


----------



## Lynxrunner (Sep 10, 2014)

I got fired once. I went into work ready to say I'm quitting because I couldn't handle it anymore. Luckily first thing the manager did was tell me to sit down before I could say anything and fired me first. Worked there for 9 months, got unemployment


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Almighty*



tonyhd71 said:


> Never because I always quit before getting fired.
> 
> I quit a job today. If I didn't quit I would've been fired eventually though. I just sped up the process and made it under my terms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see a decision to up & go with a friend the first time ever

seems natural to _~everyone~ _ if they get bored?
I loved everything I did. I loved my desk, my screens, my servers (worldwide)

only once again after the original HR tactic I learned where we lose login permission (home, any office) with following review, where I did say 'I quit'
I was kept of full pay 'garden leave' for months. Further invite to review I got angry. Including a spokesman from BBC to represent me. Told something terribly wrong which was absolutely untrue. Unable to use Windoze means you can't display entire presentation about of which I was _~convicted~_
HR giggled about me switching off billing for a major client, saying 'I must have been bribed' to save the company money. Couldn't show the clear fact in the database that they were on full billing cycle. I couldn't see it, without access. So I flared up. Years after that, I could only guess I wasn't sociable or giggly during my heavyweight corporate financial duty, where I didn't wear dresses or make-up or stilettos or do ball dancing. I was made to scribble a resignation not on paper & sign it. If I hadn't, I might have continued.

This happened once only in my life in 2011. Classic check of database from home - elapsed login... why? Actually one other case when card access to doors kept me locked after the toilets. I had to tap on colleague's door to let me in, sensing my lockout - she said no..! Why did I think so? I was correct.

Every desk job of my 31 positions was about female staff. HR govern me. Because..? Cos I wasn't a woman? Is that what they needed?

Of course, in hindsight, you have to work yourself back into privilege after punished, shoe-licking...?

Why ban / judge / terminate an employee who does as required? Social reason. People can't see what they need. No gross misconduct - only on their part.

I always thought quitting was a crime in early years. I let these dismissals come unexpectedly. Social matters only not my priority of tech expertise in life. Bridging between classes.

Never clear where the binary fault of walking out or being kicked out is the crime. I stayed put. 97% was being fired with no reason


----------



## jumpstart (Feb 6, 2015)

Been fired 4 times before due to attendance and performance because of anxiety. I've quit some jobs too but because I found a better one. Never quit a job before for the sake of quitting though. I've been lasting longer and longer as time goes by though. Longest so far was my last job of 2 years where I was fired because I have a bad habit of being agitated and angry to deal with my anxiety; no matter who I am dealing with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fired 3 times, walked out twice


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Never been fired was warned twice walked out twice they was crackin the whip so I tipped the apple cart


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

I got fired from a volunteer position at a cat shelter when I was 14. On my 2nd day, I started talking to another volunteer. I told her what I thought of other volunteers and paid employees- lazy, fat, bossy, b!tch etc.
I went back the next day and it was obvious she'd told them everything I said. Towards the end of the day, the "b!tch" asked me to do something and I must have made a face or said something. She told me to either do it or leave and not come back. I left and didn't go back.

In my defense, these volunteers and paid employees were the most unfriendly people I'd ever met. They would gossip about potential adopters and called an old lady names after she left. Theyd ignore me all day and the "b!tch" constantly berated me for not knowing which cleaning products to use and would say "didn't they teach you this on your college course?" What college course?!?! I was 14. Maybe she thought I was older but I never corrected her. I see her in the newspaper occasionally, talking about her charity work.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

feckoff said:


> I got fired from a volunteer position at a cat shelter when I was 14. On my 2nd day, I started talking to another volunteer. I told her what I thought of other volunteers and paid employees- lazy, fat, bossy, b!tch etc.
> I went back the next day and it was obvious she'd told them everything I said. Towards the end of the day, the "b!tch" asked me to do something and I must have made a face or said something. She told me to either do it or leave and not come back. I left and didn't go back.
> 
> In my defense, these volunteers and paid employees were the most unfriendly people I'd ever met. They would gossip about potential adopters and called an old lady names after she left. Theyd ignore me all day and the "b!tch" constantly berated me for not knowing which cleaning products to use and would say "didn't they teach you this on your college course?" What college course?!?! I was 14. Maybe she thought I was older but I never corrected her. I see her in the newspaper occasionally, talking about her charity work.


People can be really fake. When they see that you're working and doing the right thing simply because it's the right thing to do, they will sometimes take issue with you. The people you worked with probably didn't like their jobs anyway or they're volunteering to get something else.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Haven't been fired yet, but I also haven't had jobs that were super dependent on social skills. However there was one job I had where I was supposed to actually sale products and get people to sign up for the stores card. I never even tried. I left after about 3 weeks. I'm a really hard worker, I like physically doing things and get praised for it, but when it comes to people I'm not at all charming at work. I'm nice enough but I don't know how to just shoot the ****. It hasn't gotten me fired, but it has definitely kept me from getting promotions.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Never been fired, but I have quit one job where I was getting close to being fired because I couldn't work fast enough for their liking.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Never been fired, but walked out of my last two jobs because of respect.


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

0
Surprised I actually did well in my 1st ever interview and got the (current) job.


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

zomb said:


> Never been fired, but walked out of my last two jobs because of respect.


Did you wait until the end of the day or do it in the middle?
Daily I fantasise about walking out midshift, after telling my boss to go FCK himself.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

I tend to get bored of jobs so I leave and go into something else. Though a past job I left due to a mutual decision between me and manager as I was terrible at the job and utterly miserable.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

feckoff said:


> Did you wait until the end of the day or do it in the middle?
> Daily I fantasise about walking out midshift, after telling my boss to go FCK himself.


Beginning of the shift. Well for the first time.my two bosses believed they could have me do whatever they wanted. Walked in had a discussion, I made it clear I wasnt afraid of them ( like most bosses think) then left. So they, the bosses, a married couple in their 70s had to clean a factory that made car parts, for a while.

Then quit my last job on the 19 of this month. A few days earlier I was threatened with my job because I wouldn't allow myself to be a corrupt scumbag like everyone there. Walked in mid day collected all my work stuff ( cleaning supplies) and left. So of course the restaurant had no cleaning equipment - mops, brooms, etc- 
Heard from someone who works there that they're struggling. I won't say what restaurant but it's owned by an evil mega Corp that has stores over the UK and they're loosing money bad. Though too much info?

But there was no swearing but they knew where I stood and I wouldn't compromise on respect. Nor should anyone here. So now when said old bosses are seen in the street They put their heads down.

Ah. I remember something now. Did some cleaning for like one day at a restaurant. But got sacked - illegaly of course. The manager is a misogynistic sex pest and my brother used to work at the bar and he was a whistle blower and result we got sacked. Don't know why I forgot that. 
Even now i still plan to f**k him up and another guy from another branch of restaurant- just plain bad people who have abused their power & broken laws. I won't write anything illegal here though.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never been fired, but then I've never been promoted either (not a real promotion anyway, a few times I've gotten a better job title with more responsibility but alway for the same pay).

I'm the worker who doesn't make much waves, I do my job well, I come early, I stay late and I never really complain even when I should. I'm a doormat at work (just like the rest of my life).


----------

